# Sand paper trick



## David S

Micro Mesh: or any wet dry sand paper one can increase both it’s efficiency and longevity by keeping the wet dry sand paper or MM clean in plastic containers filled with water. The simple trick is to add several drops of liquid dish ( Palmolive, Lux etc) washing detergent to the water. I learned this trick a long time ago when I took an extensive finishing course and I have kept this little secret mostly to my self but I would like to share it with all of you. 
I use several medium size plastic food storage containers for wet & dry paper one for 400 - 800 and one for 1000 to 2000. For the MM paper or cloth I have several smaller containers in the 2 cup size that I place 2 grit sizes in each. Example 3200 - 3600 in one, then 4000 - 6000 in the second container and the third contains the 10000 - 12000 grit MM. When you sand you create friction but the detergent reduces the friction considerably and at the same time it keeps the paper clean. 
Caution, beware that it also cuts much faster than with plain water. I have had the experience that when used with the water and soap bath 600 grit will at times cut like you were using 220 grit. Use this method only after you have finished several coats of your favorite finish on your pen barrel. Do not use this method on unfinished wood! This method should only be used after you get two or more coats of finish on the pen barrel and it has thoroughly dried. 
I change the water when needed but leave the paper in the water. If after several days of non use the water can get real funky all that is needed is to rinse the container and the paper and start over. I have been using the same 1” x 6” strips of MM for over two years and a least a hundred or so pens. Any questions feel free to e mail me!


----------



## wood-of-1kind

Thanks for sharing the "tip" David. Will try it next time.:good:


----------



## David S

*Additional!*



wood-of-1kind said:


> Thanks for sharing the "tip" David. Will try it next time.:good:


 
Just one addition that I left out. The paper will be wet when you use it on your lathe so to save the ways I place a dollar store nylon cutting board under the pen blank. Easy clean up.


----------



## THarvey

David S said:


> Just one addition that I left out. The paper will be wet when you use it on your lathe so to save the ways I place a dollar store nylon cutting board under the pen blank. Easy clean up.



We keep our recycling in my shop until pickup.  I use news paper to cover my ways.  It absorbs the water and is easy clean up.


----------



## Jim15

Thank you David.


----------



## RAdams

I tried this trick today and it didnt work. It ruined my micromesh.


JUST KIDDING!!


I did try it. It was time to break out the new MM so i thought why not! It really works great!!! You are right, the 600 cuts like a razor!


----------



## GaryMadore

I was just about to start a new thread about a MM experience, but I can just make it a reply to this one.

I left my Micro Mesh pads (the three piece (6 sides) set of small pads that you can order from the likes of PSI) in a bowl of water a few days ago after I finished my last pen.

I went to make another pen today and noticed that the MM had separated from the foam pads... I had 6 pieces of MM and 3 pads floating around in the bowl.

Maybe it's because of the format (small square pads) or because of the source, but leaving my MM in water for a few days ruined them. Luckily, I have a second set....

YMMV

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## RAdams

I use the MM sheets. i cut them in half lengthwise. The ones i am using now have been in soapy water for a few days now and no harm. I think your MM sheets from your bowl might still be ok on the business side?? Sounds to me like the glue that holds the MM to the pads came loose.


----------



## the_benz

The MM that is glued to the foam pads, will separate from the foam if left in the water too long.  This method of keeping in water will only work with the MM sheets.  And it does work very well.  I have done this for quite a few years.  I am still on the first half sheets I cut about 2 years ago.


----------



## GaryMadore

Thanks for the info (and the handy tip!) guys - I'll grab some sheets to use

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## David S

Sorry to hear that the pads of MM came apart. I have never used the pads so I have no experience with them.


----------



## Druid

Excellent advice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## kruger

i try it & it work well

thanks for the tip


----------



## PenPal

*Thanks for the tips everyone*

Kruger I joined in France can you put me in touch with a French member fluent in English so I can put pics etc on your forum as well.

Thanks Peter


----------

